# Bleeding between periods?



## who123456 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm just wondering whether any ladies here have experienced bleeding between periods and what was the cause?

I have a very low to non existent sex drive and I am 41 soon. I had a scan last year because it happened for a few months then, but it didn't show anything. I had normal periods for a few more months and then it has happened again this month?

Any thoughts?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Perhaps a hormonal imbalance.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

This happened to me when I was starting the menopause. Have you had your hormones checked? You could be peri-menopausal, and should certainly have yourself checked out by your gynae.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You could have cysts that are bursting or you've started menopause. I'd get this checked out to make sure it's not serious.

I just had an ultrasound and it revealed that I had "blood cysts" on both ovaries. It's caused by hormones changing and pre-menopause. I've also been getting bladder infections like crazy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm starting to have this (46 yrs here)... a couple months ago, I started bleeding 2 weeks after my last period... although I've had some spotting here & there over the yrs, I was never concerned ... this was different....it was like another period...

Went to the OBGYN... had a choice of Birth control pills or giving me a prescription for Provera (Medroxyp AC 10mg) for 3 months (take 10 days out of the month).... this was supposed to stop the bleeding then make it come 13 days later...to jump start my hormones (as she explained in our age group, this is pretty common)... 

So I took them as prescribed....it kinda did what it was supposed to but a delayed effect (2 days light period, another 8 days later a heavy period)..., so I went back thinking it didn't work right...she said it kinda DID (that can happen too)... and this can still just be "HORMONAL"... 

But still they gave me an *Endometrial biopsy* (still waiting on results) and a *Internal sonogram* - all was fine... I have been getting headaches, so I'm hoping "hormonal"... Sucks as I miss my sex drive... though we still do it a lot...and I still get there every time... glad I don't get off orally as with this issue, that is kinda out.

The OBGYN told me -one good thing was - since it is bleeding, I was not entering menopause... as this is when bleeding is getting more scant - to stopping... I liked that .. she never used the Term "Peri menopause" but obviously I am in that.

Could also be from Fibroids, Polyps... (D & C can take care of this)...and the worst being Cancer of course, but this is much rarer, thankfully.


----------



## who123456 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for all your comments, that's really helpful.

I think I had better go back to the doctor about it, because it is a lot of blood, like another period, as simplyamorous just said. 

I've also noticed that I get loads of clots that I never used to get. And the day before I bled this time I have period pain 

I suppose its likely to be hormone related as in between the bleeding there is nothing unusual.

Can you be peri menopausal for years then? Does that mean you are nearly in the menopause or just that your hormones are playing havoc?


----------



## who123456 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'd never heard of blood cysts? Is that common?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

You can be peri-meno for YEARS.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

OP,

Happy to hear that you are going back to see your doctor, this extra bleed was one of the first symptoms that my wife had before being diagnosed with ovarian cysts and it was during treatment for those that they found she also had Endometriosis.

early diagnoses = early treatment = better outcomes


----------



## who123456 (Mar 2, 2013)

The reason i never went back before was because the scan didnt show anything and the doctor had said that it can be normal for some women? (although it's not normal for me)

For those women who have had cysts (and for the hubby who posted here  )...did you have an increase in clots too? This is also something I haven't had before.

The trouble with cysts is that they are often gone by the time you get a scan. I know I have had one before which showed up on a scan, but this time there was nothing. And if you do get them, they generally don't do anything anyway do they, because they wait for them to burst on their own naturally?

I would be interested what other people's experience of cysts are and how this affects them and what the doctors do?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Well My issue is *hormonal* I guess.... I got the call yesterday that my End Biopsy was all normal, along with the sonogram.... I have been getting headaches & my sex drive, it just isn't what it was ...so my hormones are screwing up. 

Another friend my age has the same thing going on right now ... she has yet to get checked, my Mother in law went through it (she had fibroids), and even another friend years ago, I remember her complaining about this extra bleeding. 

What causes bleeding between periods? - Health questions 

After the 1st few months of Hormonal contraceptives ... it says if Irregular bleeding lasts longer than 3 months to get checked... 



> Some other causes of irregular or abnormal bleeding include:
> 
> *Taking the emergency contraceptive pill*
> 
> ...


----------



## who123456 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the info Guys. I went back to the Doctor and she has referred me to see a Gyne. I think it is hormones too, otherwise i might be bleeding all the time if it was something nasty. So hopefully I will get checked out soon.


----------

